# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Llamada de atención

## S. Alexander

Cada vez veo más "pequeños detalles" de juegos desvelados en los hilos, me gustaría recordarle a todo el mundo que están escribiendo en un foro PÚBLICO, eso incluye a los profanos, y hay CIERTOS TÉRMINOS y DETALLES que NO DEBEN DECIRSE. Puede que sólo sean "pequeñas pistas", pero el público no es tonto, al contrario, cometimos ya el error de demostrar que la magia no existe, no cometamos ahora el error de desvelar los secretos del ilusionismo. Saludos y cuidad que vuestros dedos no escriban nada así. Gracias.

----------


## Ritxi

Eso siempre pasará y es complicado de controlar, pero recordad que se deben usar las siglas: HI, FP, DL...

----------


## S. Alexander

Y siguen aumentando... con todo el respeto del mundo: ¿Cómo podéis ser tan necios e ignorantes los que no os importa revelar técnicas? Estoy harto de que vaya a hacer pañuelos y TODO EL MUNDO me desvele cómo es el truco porque ALGÚN MAGO DESCEREBRADO y SIN RESPETO POR LA MAGIA se lo haya contado. Harto de que la gente SEPA técnicas cartomágicas, harto de que todos los profanos sepan secretos DE LOS MAGOS. No lo soporto, en serio, no sé cómo se permite. ¡Para eso están los foros moderados, id a uno y dejad en paz LOS SECRETOS!

----------


## MagNity

Somos muchos los que no estamos conforme con la revelación de juegos, pero con los años te darás cuenta que un buen mago no le preocupa eso, sabe como superarlo y hacer el juego aún más increible,... por cierto, empezamos por prohibir el magia borras y todo los juegos infantiles, así como programas para niños donde cuentan trucos :Confused:  es imposible parar y en tiempo de moda para la magia es normal que aún se vea más. 
Yo estuve indignado como tu, me pasaba lo mismo, es más a los 17 años deje de hacer magia durante unos años,... y eso que mi padre había sido mago y yo ya había trabajado como partener para otro mago con parte de magia por mi parte. pero por suerte me encontré a grandes magos de nuestras tierras y ellos me dijeron esto, que solo a la gente inexperta le preocupa esto, cuando llevas un tiempo apriendes ha hacerte valorar, la gente además olvida, además se pueden ir modificando los juegos y facilmente quedarán irreconocidos por los profanos. Dame un voto de confianza a lo que te estoy diciendo y verás que en el fondo no es tan importante, sino el emmascarado ese ya no andaria por estos mundos... xD

----------


## Leonesa

La magia es como tocar el piano: TODO el mundo sabe cómo se toca el piano: cada tecla corresponde a un sonido y cuando lées el pentagrama según dónde esté cada punto corresponde a una tecla. Casi todos los niños saben leer un pentagrama porque se lo han enseñado en el colegio y en todas las casas hay un organillo y tú ya sabes a qué nota pertenece cada tecla. Eso no quiere decir que cualquiera pueda tocar el piano y que se le reste mérito al pianista porque "cualquiera" sabe cómo lo hace.

Con la magia es lo mismo. Nadie cree que el mago tiene poderes paranormales, saben que utiliza una técnica y precisamente el arte consiste en hacerlo limpiamente, con elegancia y originalidad, y eso no se consigue por haberse aprendido el truco sino por otros méritos. Es más, cuando conoces un truco y ves lo difícil que es, y lo mal que te sale a ti, valoras mucho más al mago.

----------


## S. Alexander

Apoyo lo que ambos decís, y sé bien que es cierto. Mi voto de confianza lo tenéis ambos, pero:

1. Las artimañas no son infinitas, por lo que si todos fuéramos tan despreocupados como afirmas que puede serse, nuestras limitaciones serían MUY grandes.

2. A mí nunca me ha preocupado el tema por verme perjudicado directamente. Sé hacer el mismo efecto de magia a la gente que conoce el DL que a los que no, pero por otras vías. Si somos despreocupados y no empezamos a guardar más el secreto, si alguien que no debe acaba conociendo TODAS las artimañas de las que disponemos, tendremos un problema grave.

3. Considero que hacer negocio público de la magia es otro error, democrático además, pues "todos tenemos derecho a conocerla".

Sé que lo que propongo os parece difícil y loco, pero lo considero necesario para la MEJORA de nuestro arte.

El enmascarado pretende precisamente que busquemos nuevos métodos y olvidemos los antiguos. Por eso muestra los trucos. 

Desaparecer, podemos hacerlo de miles de maneras. Transformarnos, igual. Pero dime, ¿cómo crees que puede uno volar sin usar ESO? Gracias.

----------


## Simrok

Con la de millones de trucos y técnicas existentes (amén de tu infinita capacidad de creatividad e ingenio) a quien le importa que desvelen algo?

----------


## S. Alexander

Si hubieses aprendido a leer a tu debida edad, te hubieras dado cuenta que a mi.

Y si tus conocimientos mágicos y racionalidad estuvieran a la par con tus deseos de provocación (y me refiero a lo que has escrito entre paréntesis), supongo que a ti también.

----------


## Simrok

Pues currate mas las presentaciones para que olviden que estan viendo un truco clásico que ya conocen.


La adversidad nos hace más fuertes.

----------


## Iban

Shhhh.... Haya paaazzz...

----------


## Weribongui

Sergio.. te veo un poco ofuscado.

Lo que Simrok ha puesto entre parentesis no iba por ti.

----------


## nico5713

uii que lio se va armar aca jajajaja nuu

bueno sergio tiene razon te da broca uno estudiando todo el dia y un tonto revela los secretos

----------


## Simrok

Claro que fastidia, pero tambien nos obliga a ser mejores.

----------


## nico5713

tienes razon ayuda y fastidia ayuda a abrir la mente y aque nos espforzemos creando lo propio un saludo

----------


## S. Alexander

Os remito al hilo "nuevas tecnologías". El mismo tema está allí y así podremos ser más.

----------


## mayico

no veo bien que se revelen secretos pero... es cierto que nos obliga a cambiar, investigar...
quien no sabe varias formas de cambiar un billete de valor? PUES... si lo ves hecho con las manos de helder guimaraes, verás magia, si... todos sabemos mil formas pero... eso es magia.

----------


## Guirae

:S mientras sepas hacer bien las tecnicas y queden ocultas, y ademas hagas buena missdirection o simplemente te pongas a hablar y hacer el loco (o humor) en plan juan tamariz...

pues por mucho que la gente conozca lo que se usa en ese juego nadie se da cuenta, o simplemente ni se fijan xD

de todas maneras, pienso que es verdad, un poco de secretismo por dios

----------


## Mr NIce

hola a todos.

Si tu sabes que tu espectador es consciente de alguna técnica, puedes utilizarlo a tu favor, haciendo un espectáculo aun mas potente, aquí es donde entra el fabuloso mundo de las pistas falsas, y no entraré mas en detalle para no revelar, jeje...

y el que quiera saber mas sobre esto, que lea al señor Tamariz que para algo le dedicó sus horas

bye!!

----------


## FernandoEspi

Un día un amigo mio, me dijo, me explicas el truco? y yo por supuesto le respondí, que no y el me dijo que si la magia era así de cerrada podría llegar un momento en el que muriese, yo en primer momento le dije eso es imposible, pero al llegar a casa reflexioné y me dí cuenta de que en cierto modo tenía razón, la magia se nutre de nuevos magos por transmisión de conocimientos de generación en generación o por los nuevos magos que quieren acceder a este mundillo. Antes era mucho más hermético, ahora quizás no tanto, pero si no hubiese una pequeña grieta por donde se escapen ciertos conocimientos y sean la motivación de los que están empezando tal ve la magia se iria diluyendo poco a poco en el oceano del tiempo, que metafórico estoy.
Con esto no quiero decir que haya que contar todo a todo el mundo, de hecho creo que antes de contar ningun secreto hay que asegurarse de que esa persona tiene verdadero interés por la magia y va a seguir adelante con ello y va a ser uno más en la comunidad mágica.
Además todo profano que se interesa por algo en concreto termina olvidando el mecanismo del juego y el secreto, pero insisto creo que no se debe contar todo, solo lo necesario para una iniciación y cierta motivación.
De hecho más de una vez haciendo magia en pubs algun individuo me ha pedido la baraja y me ha intentado hacer un juego que le hicieron a él hace mucho tiempo y que a ver si se acuerda, se hacia con 21 cartas y encima le sale mal, no lo recuerda e incluso si le sale no entiende el por qué, os creeis por ejemplo que los niños que tienen la caja del magia borrás, la vieja, saben hacer un 10% de los juegos del librito? y hay juegos muy buenos. 
De todos modos el tema de las cajas de magia es para tratar a parte, ya que están saliendo algunas con verdadero arsenal mágico, por ejemplo, magia borrás 75 aniversario con bolsa de cambio, bola zombi aros chinos... o la de jorge blass que tengo entendido que tiene coloring book, pero bueno está ahi y no se puede parar así que hay que esforzarse en el ensayo para desmontar lo que el espectador cree eso es así y darle un mazazo con el que disipe esa idea y mejorar las presentaciones. Para un espectador una cuerda rota y recompuesta es igual en efecto se use la técnica que se use, pero si tiene idea de como se hace igual hay que esforzarse en técnicas y cosas que desmonten lo convencional, no se si me explico. Saludos

----------


## S. Alexander

Según yo:

1. Esta gente que quiere saberlo, porque se lo digas no va a empezar a ser maga.

2. Para la gente que REALMENTE SE INTERESA por aprender, tenemos "brechas abiertas" en las escuelas de magia y en las tiendas de magia.

Los nuevos magos deberían ser aquellos que se interesasen tanto por descubrir y realizar que lo consiguiesen. Luego no contarían secretos, porque a ellos les costó mucho.

----------


## FernandoEspi

Si tienes razón que no `por decirselo va a ser maga, y estoy 100% en contra de revelar cosas a profanos, ni lo más mínimo, pero creo que la gente que esta empezando, que tiene afición y ganas hay que ayudarla y, por supuesto que cuesta mucho llevar a cabo la realización de un juego y es lógico ser muy recelosos a la hora de revelar cualquier detalle, pero a que alguna vez en algún momento de desesperación hubieses agradecido infinito que alguien te echase una mano con eso que no terminabas de entender de un libro o esa técnica o juego que te daba algun problema? pues eso es lo que yo defiendo.
Si en el fondo estamos de acuerdo en casi todo, jeje

----------


## S. Alexander

Después de leerte, creo que en todo, guapetón xDDD

----------


## Iban

Aquí hay boda... fijo.

----------


## m_baiocchi

> Con esto no quiero decir que haya que contar todo a todo el mundo, de hecho creo que antes de contar ningun secreto hay que asegurarse de que esa persona tiene verdadero interés por la magia y va a seguir adelante con ello y va a ser uno más en la comunidad mágica.


Estimado Fernando, mas bien creo que no habria que contarle nada a nadie! Y asi y todo, seguiria habiendo magos.
Si hoy en dia esta todo publicado! Hay libros, videos, dvd´s, paginas web´s, foros... que mas necesitas?
"El interes tiene pies" reza el refran...

La mayoria de las personas que entran al foro entran diciendo... no me pueden explicar esto? o esto otro? o quiza este truquito... Es porque no tienen ni siquiera la decencia de ir y comprar un libro o un dvd. Pero si todo esta ahi! El problema es la facilidad, el desinteres, el conseguir todo ya y gratis... sin esfuerzo...

Por eso creo que no habria que explicar NADA. Y esa persona va a valorar 10 veces mas lo que consiga. Le va a tener mas respeto. Y si tiene verdadero interes, seguramente consiga mucho mas de lo que originalmente estaba buscando.

Saludos, Max

----------


## FernandoEspi

> Si hoy en dia esta todo publicado! Hay libros, videos, dvd´s, paginas web´s, foros... que mas necesitas?
> "El interes tiene pies" reza el refran...


 100% de acuerdo contigo Max en eso de que está todo publicado y creo que todo el mundo debería tener una parte de autodidacta que como dices le haga valorar sus juegos 10 veces más. Pero, no te ha pasado de estar leyendo un efecto en un libro que te ha encantado y al mirar la explicación para empezar a darle caña te has bloqueado e incluso frsutrado?? no digo ahora que seguramente después de años practicando magia uno va adquiriendo herramientas que le hacen salir de esos atolladeros. Tal vez no me he explicado bien, pero por poner un ejemplo un poco absurdo si me viene alguien que está empeando y me dice que se ha bloqueado a cierta altura en un juego y yo sé por qué es, supongamos por no decir nada, que es que tiene cogida la baraja con la mano izquierda y debería ser con la derecha (çesto es dificil que pase pero es por poner un ejemplo que no desvele nada) pues creo que decirle eso si se ve que la persona tiene afición y que ha trabajado el juego no tiene nada de malo.

Ahora se me ocurre la pregunta: que pensais entonces de los cursos d magia? es cierto que hay gente que se apunta por afición pero otra que solo quiere saber unos juegos para poder fardar y así además conocer secretos, que pasa que como hay una retribución económica son aceptables??
Saludos

----------


## Chaoz

editado por confusion magica

----------


## m_baiocchi

> Pero, no te ha pasado de estar leyendo un efecto en un libro que te ha encantado y al mirar la explicación para empezar a darle caña te has bloqueado e incluso frsutrado?? no digo ahora que seguramente después de años practicando magia uno va adquiriendo herramientas que le hacen salir de esos atolladeros.
> 
> Ahora se me ocurre la pregunta: que pensais entonces de los cursos d magia? es cierto que hay gente que se apunta por afición pero otra que solo quiere saber unos juegos para poder fardar y así además conocer secretos, que pasa que como hay una retribución económica son aceptables??
> Saludos


Estimado Fernando, vamos por parte. No se cuanto tiempo llevas en la magia, pero despues de un par de años, es relativamente facil separar la paja del trigo. A que voy con esto? Que por supuesto que yo explico juegos, tecnicas, o lo que sea... a gente que se lo merece. Y esto quiere decir, que muestra pasion y respeto por la magia. Me encanta compartir material magico, y si se puede, ayudar a quienes viven de esto (que no es mi caso). 

En cuanto a si se anota gente en cursos de magia para aprender secretos... seguramente y sabes que pienso de ellos... pobres idiotas! Que no tienen otra manera de ser el centro de atencion que descubirendo los secretos de alguien que admira y practica un arte. Igual no creo que este sea el caso mas comun.

Por ultimo, seguro que hay juegos que los lees y no los entendes, o te atoras, o simplemente no te salen. Lo bueno es que no hay miles de juegos de magia... hay millones!  :Cool1: 

Saludos, Max

----------


## FernandoEspi

Max si en el fondo estamos de acuerdo, lo que pasa que yo me explico como el culo.jeje

----------


## Ming

_Iban... alejate de Fernando que este busca lige..._
_¿Hay alguien con quien no estes de acuerdo?_

Era un break, sigan con el tema por favor.

----------


## m_baiocchi

Ming porque sos asi?
Si Sigfried encontro a Roy, porque Fernando no puede encontrar su media naranja? :p
Es broma... que me sancionan de nuevo! jajaja

Saludos, Max

----------


## S. Alexander

Me has puesto los cuernos con ese... ¡ya verás, voy a convertirte en Buchinguer!

----------


## FernandoEspi

En fin, despues de esos post de romanticismo barato que no llego a entender, nico y max podeis seguir a lo vuestro, jejeje. 
Lo que quiero decir que yo, personalmente estoy a favor de ayudar a los que empiezan y demuestran verdadero interés y amor por este arte y,  cuando digo ayudar no me refiero a darles todo masticadito, si no a dar pequeños consejillos desde mi experiencia y visión de la magia, a ofrecer textos alternativos a los que tienen o videos, no sé a darles algun empujoncito de vez en cuando que les ayude a motivarse y eso por supuesto no implica necesariamente tener que revelar absolutanmente nada.

----------


## Ming

> En fin, despues de esos post de romanticismo barato que no llego a entender, nico y max podeis seguir a lo vuestro, jejeje. 
> Lo que quiero decir que yo, personalmente estoy a favor de ayudar a los que empiezan y demuestran verdadero interés y amor por este arte y, cuando digo ayudar no me refiero a darles todo masticadito, si no a dar pequeños consejillos desde mi experiencia y visión de la magia, a ofrecer textos alternativos a los que tienen o videos, no sé a darles algun empujoncito de vez en cuando que les ayude a motivarse y eso por supuesto no implica necesariamente tener que revelar absolutanmente nada.


  :Great: 
(malditos diez caracteres...)

----------


## m_baiocchi

Fernando, me parece que Ming esta por pedirte consejos... :p

En cuanto a ayudar a los que empiezan, con recomendarles un buen libro creo que esta bien (no diccionarios, por favor, porque hay personas que se ofenden... jajaja)

----------


## Ming

> Fernando, me parece que Ming esta por pedirte consejos... :p


¿Consejos sobre que?  :001 07: 

1. Ligar  :O11: 
2. Magia  :001 302: 
3. Para conseguir no perderme cada dos por tres. Que no me entero de nada!!!  :O15: 


Hombre, cualquiera se ofende si viene preguntando un libro de filosofía y le das uno de cocina!
Decididamente... o acabo ya los examenes o... me afectan demasiado...  :Oops:

----------


## m_baiocchi

> ¿Consejos sobre que? 
> 
> 1. Ligar 
> 2. Magia 
> 3. Para conseguir no perderme cada dos por tres. Que no me entero de nada!!! 
> 
> 
> Hombre, cualquiera se ofende si viene preguntando un libro de filosofía y le das uno de cocina!
> Decididamente... o acabo ya los examenes o... me afectan demasiado...


Justamente estaba pensando en que tipo de magia te gustaria... y, just in case que no lo tengas decidido...

http://magiaenmicocina.blogspot.com/

Saludos!!!

----------


## FernandoEspi

> ¿Consejos sobre que? 
> 
> 1. Ligar 
> 2. Magia 
> 3. Para conseguir no perderme cada dos por tres. Que no me entero de nada!!! 
> 
> 
> Hombre, cualquiera se ofende si viene preguntando un libro de filosofía y le das uno de cocina!
> Decididamente... o acabo ya los examenes o... me afectan demasiado...


Ming consejos para ligar? yo contigo? tu conmigo? con terceras personas? jajaja, en eso poco te puedo ayudar que los que somos feillos....
En magia poca cosa y en lo de no perderte yo ando un poco como tu, pero si hace falta....
A mi también me están afectando demasiado lños examenes, que será de mi el 7 de Julio cuando termine.....ainssssss

----------

